# Bigfoot sightings in ND



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Does anyone here have any first knowledge of the recent reports of sightings near the Canadian border?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah....don't drink so much beer and jabber a bunch of bs to a bunch of old farts at the local cafe.

Come on....i know some guys hairy enough to pass as a sasquatch when they have their back turned to you, but seriously....how much weed do these guys smoke before they spout out a comment like that?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

no way man, bigfoot does so exist, i saw him once. hell the brother owes me 15 bucks. until next time i will be lying in my crop circle smoking an F with the loch ness monster.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

It was in here that I saw the article:

http://bfro.net/news/berthold.asp


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know, it's been on the news around here. Believe me, they don't have to fly in, there's nothing to find, except probably for some kids dressed up in ape suits running around the rez....(indian reservation)....

The elders on the rez are saying it's a spiritual being telling them something, you go ahead and draw your own conclusion..i'm sticking with the dope theory.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Are you guys sure it was just Bigfoot? :withstupid:

The other day we saw Princess Di and Elvis riding around with Jimmy Hoffa in his farm pick-up. Strange thing was Bigfoot was seen running :run: along side the truck, saying come guys open up let me in!! LOL


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

this is from Mississippi

Or was this the Pic of Goldy I took this past weekend :huh: :toofunny:

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=37507


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Couldn't be me, I had a beer in hand at all times. Plus I have more facial hair. :fro: :toofunny:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

PEMBINA ND-
"There was a sighting by Pembina but authorties quickly downplayed it as Sheldons partner."


----------

